# Foo Fighters



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to wasting light? 

Rope didn't amaze me at first, but now I can't stop listening to it! Seems they've gone back to their stuff like one by one and away from echoes silence patience & grace. I love all their stuff but this is good news to me!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the make great singles, but not great albums imho.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love all their albums, even the poorer ones have grown on me. There is nothing left to loose is probably still my favourite though


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

The Colour and the shape is my fave. Love the new single


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Would tickets for the MK bowl show interest you?

Coz I've got some ner, ner, ne, ner, ner.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too......


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Have tickets for MK bowl and have wasting light on pre-order :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't stop listening to this album. Course I'm buying it when it comes out cos I like the album art, but was given a copy (and didn't ask where it came from ) and it's goooood!!! Bring back the 90's rock


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the new single.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

the more I listen to Rope (corus) the more I feel it sounds like Learn to Fly corus

does anyone feel the same ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It certainly is a move back towards that era of foo's and away from the direction in your honour took.

Couple of videos fromt the album






White limo appears to have been filmed in 2012 though :lol:


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

Do like White Limo vid, usual Foo madness!

Been listening to the new album, via Foo's website, all week. 10+ listens now, sweet and loud!


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

linky...

http://wastinglight.foofighters.com/

enjoy =)


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Supermega said:


> The Colour and the shape is my fave. Love the new single


me too, i love my hero.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everlong and new way home are awesome! I can put new way home on, take my favourite little drive and just as i hit a national speed limit lane new way home kicks up again, makes for an epic drive :lol:


----------

